# Cloverfield 2



## 8-bit (May 6, 2010)

Sure would be nice to stop getting shitty fan trailers and get some actual info.

I heard it is the same catastrophe, but from different people who actually survived.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

So it's not going to be an advancement in the actual plot (i.e. where the monster came from or what it is)

Honestly, I kinda kinda feel like Cloverfield only needs one movie though


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So it's not going to be an advancement in the actual plot (i.e. where the monster came from or what it is)



Depends on whose POV it is from.  I think J.J. should focus more on the next Trek, personally.


----------



## Morroke (May 6, 2010)

This time it should be from the POV of a stray cat.

You know, lots of self-licking and shaky camera work.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (May 6, 2010)

Isn't that just a rumor still? 

And I agree with the only needing one movie. Kinda reminds me of what their doing with Avatar. As fun as that movie was, when I left I wasn't thinking, "Man, their ocean's must be bitchin." That or the case of people wanting to know more, and when the writers have to pull something out of their hat, it's just dumb.


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I heard it is the same catastrophe, but from different people who actually survived.



Well, you never know if they REALLY died or not.


----------



## 8-bit (May 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Well, you never know if they REALLY died or not.



They leveled the city.


----------



## Bianca (May 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Depends on whose POV it is from.  I think J.J. should focus more on the next Trek, personally.


I think he should step well away from Trek :\ He's already done so much damage.


----------



## Smelge (May 10, 2010)

Bianca said:


> I think he should step well away from Trek :\ He's already done so much damage.



What? Made a fun and enjoyable film, revitalised the ailing Star Trek franchise, introduced a lot more people to it than would have come from the older films?

I don't get what the problem is for the hardcore trekkies. "Oh no, new people who don't _get_ the original material. Oh Noes".


----------



## Bianca (May 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> What? Made a fun and enjoyable film, revitalised the ailing Star Trek franchise, introduced a lot more people to it than would have come from the older films?
> 
> I don't get what the problem is for the hardcore trekkies. "Oh no, new people who don't _get_ the original material. Oh Noes".


It's not even that I'm that big a Trekkie, tbh. It's just instead of making a straight out reboot, or a movie that disregarded the previous content? He wrote it into his movie to not only link-with but to DESTROY the legacy as it stood. Seems like a bit of a dick move.


----------



## Smelge (May 10, 2010)

The theory is that the name will be "Super-8" after the film format, and it'll be a prequel.

Steven Spielberg is in on it. And there's a teaser trailer floating around out there.


----------



## Smelge (May 10, 2010)

Bianca said:


> He wrote it into his movie to not only link-with but to DESTROY the legacy as it stood. Seems like a bit of a dick move.



Not really. That was the whole point in the parallel universe/time-travel plotline. To seperate the reboot from established histories. The original Star Trek stuff still exists unharmed in their universe, the reboot has changed history, so they're off on a new uncharted course.


----------



## Jashwa (May 10, 2010)

I heard Super 8 and figured I'd post a link to the trailer. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkvKfmaVFJg


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> They leveled the city.



This monster survived hundreds, if not thousands of direct rocket and missile attacks (both from ground, and air) before they leveled the city, and not only survived, but appeared to take nearly no damage at that. Destroying the city was significantly easier than destroying the monster, to say the least. 

But also, the end, was a mystery on purpose - So you have to figger a second one is coming.


----------

